# Federal  Military  Aviation  Facility



## north star (Oct 12, 2016)

** * & * **


Greetings all !

One of our Military Aviation Facilities is proposing to have some
Parking Areas restriped........Currently, there are no ADA \ Accessible
parking spots, Passenger Loading Zones, Signage, pathways or
anything else at this facility........There ARE ADA Restrooms, drinking
fountains & some other ADA compliant elements within the facility.

Some questions have arisen as to whether or not ADA compliance is
even required at this military facility.......It is a rotary wing & fixed
wing repair & training facility, with some admin. offices and storage
areas.

Are ADA Parking Spaces, Signage, Loading Zones, Pathway to the
Accessible Entrance, etc. required ?

Thanks !


** * & * **


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2016)

I would say if true federal property 

YES

How do you have jurisdiction over it???


----------



## Jay Wickman (Oct 12, 2016)

The answer is yes. I have designed over a 1/2 dozen Mil. Av Fac. in the US and Overseas all required compliance. further more civilians also work in these facilities at various capacities. and the fact that more and more of our service men and women have suffered injuries in serving our country and are an extremely valuable asset in maintaining our military equipment and assets and they cannot be ignored or discriminated against. I also believe there is a military technical article supporting this you might be able to find on the US Corp of Engineers web site.


----------



## greenbubba (Oct 12, 2016)

Absolutely yes.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 12, 2016)

We have a Air National Guard base here, a few years back, they tore down the admin building and were rebuilding it. It is actually on land owned by the local airport, which they lease to the base. So, if the base ever pulled out, they would own the building.

So the airport wanted us to inspect the project like it was privately owned. The first meeting with base folks, my Plans Examiner and I brought up the fact that there was not an accessible route to the second floor, elevator. We were informed, in no uncertain terms by the Commander of the base, that they did not need to provide access, as there would never be a need for it, only able bodied persons would be utilizing the building.

OK, table set.

The first correction on an inspection was a biggy, one exit out of an electrical room that required two, and of course the room is already up, block construction.

We were never invited back for another inspection.

hmmmmmm......


----------



## north star (Oct 12, 2016)

** * & * **


*1st,*  ...Thank you to all that have replied.

*2nd,* ...Welcome ***Jay Wickman*** to The Building
Codes Forum !   

We have jurisdiction,  because it is one of our
Army National Guard Facilities, located on a city
owned airport facility.......I believe that we too,
are leasing it [  like ***fatboy's***  application   ].

*Next Question:*  What if the most direct, Accessible
route in to the Admin Area of the building, crosses
a Flight line Taxiway ?.......Do we paint an Accessible
Route across the Taxiway ?


** * & * **


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2016)

north star said:


> ** * & * **
> 
> 
> *1st,*  ...Thank you to all that have replied.
> ...




No

Unless you want a B 52 to park in front of the building

Blue lights are taxi way lights


----------

